# non lucrative visa



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi, i'm hoping someone can help me. Im from Australia and have found the local embassy here extremely unhelpful. The required documents are quite vaguely put especially for the financials? It just said proof of sufficient funds on the form the Spanish embassy in Australia provided me. But on the embassy page for other countries it requires ongoing income. 

My situation is I recently sold my business in Asia and now have about 200k sitting in my bank account which came in this month. Previously i only had about 40k. I dont have continuous income at the moment but I do have that sum of money sitting in my bank. My question is will i qualify for the financial requirement seeing as the sale of my business only went through recently and i do not have ongoing income? 

The embassy is very unhelpful with these types of questions. Also does the police check document need to be translated into spanish? I assume when they say translated into spanish they mean I need to get an official spanish translator to translate the documents and certify it with a stamp?

Oh and lastly I have additionally have a Japanese bank account and shares in a japanese business. Does anyone know in a situation like that would I have to translate it into english officially and certified then translate it again officially and certified in spanish?

Thanks for bearing with me guys


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

I moved to Spain with no income, just savings. The system here is that you do not need to show a regular income providing you have enough money sat in a Spanish bank account to live off for 6 months.

The actual amount varies a bit, depending on the whim of the system, but we were told 20k euros was more than enough.

The money will have to be in a Spanish bank account. These banks are used to giving people a proof of funds letter (its just an on-line click). 

And you will have to show that you have health insurance. They are just checking that you are not going to be a burden on their state.

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

pengola said:


> Hi, i'm hoping someone can help me. Im from Australia and have found the local embassy here extremely unhelpful. The required documents are quite vaguely put especially for the financials? It just said proof of sufficient funds on the form the Spanish embassy in Australia provided me. But on the embassy page for other countries it requires ongoing income.
> 
> My situation is I recently sold my business in Asia and now have about 200k sitting in my bank account which came in this month. Previously i only had about 40k. I dont have continuous income at the moment but I do have that sum of money sitting in my bank. My question is will i qualify for the financial requirement seeing as the sale of my business only went through recently and i do not have ongoing income?
> 
> ...








Non-lucrative Visa







www.exteriores.gob.es





This details what you need to live here in Spain, assuming you want to com here on a permanent basis not a long term tourist (you did say NLV) and you cannot work with this visa.

You will need the same as any other 3rd country citizen (even us Brits now).

* Proof of financial means* (proof of a source of regular income without having to engage in any business or professional activity in Spain, for you and your family, where applicable, for the requested period of residence and in the following amounts:

1. A monthly amount of 2, 259.60 euros or its equivalent in a foreign currency to support yourself during the requested period of residence in Spain.

Hope this helps. The link I posted was for Canberra but will be the same


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Roland_O said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved to Spain with no income, just savings. The system here is that you do not need to show a regular income providing you have enough money sat in a Spanish bank account to live off for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Hi roland. How did you manage to open a Spanish bank account before obtaining your visa? I thought you need a residence permit in order to open a bank account? The embassy in Australia said I have to show my australian bank account statements for proof of funds and not a spanish one. It would be so much easier if I can just give them a certificate for proof of funds but they seem to be requesting the bank statements too which doesn't show a large sum of money before this month as this was when I told my business in Asia.


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Non-lucrative Visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I not tell the embassy I want to use that visa to come as a long term tourist? I'm planning to live a year in spain and travel around and relax then decide if i want to stay more than a year and renew it. Is that not what I should be telling the embassy? Or is that visa only for people who want to live permanently long term?


----------



## ibexebi (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello. I will add my two cents. I am an American applying for the Spain NLV. I was required to show 12 months of savings statements in an American bank account. Perhaps requirements change from consulate to consulate, so I would double check what the requirements are on the website of the consulate closest to you. As for your question about what to tell the embassy, you should be fine saying you would like to be a long-term tourist, relax, and travel around for a year (that sounds like a sabbatical year, which is completely appropriate under the NLV). As long as you do not intend to work, neither in-person nor remotely, while on the visa, you will be fine. The NLV is by no means only for people who want to live permanently in Spain. After all, there is the option to renew the NLV after a year, and it is indeed an option, not a requirement. Hence, the visa can be for those that do not want to stay permanently.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

pengola said:


> Hi roland. How did you manage to open a Spanish bank account before obtaining your visa? I thought you need a residence permit in order to open a bank account? The embassy in Australia said I have to show my australian bank account statements for proof of funds and not a spanish one. It would be so much easier if I can just give them a certificate for proof of funds but they seem to be requesting the bank statements too which doesn't show a large sum of money before this month as this was when I told my business in Asia.


You have to get a tax number off the Spanish authorities (called NIE), you can do this outside the country.

We then just walked into banks in Spain asking for a bank account. If you apply for a non- resident account you do not need a residency certificate. It was a bit difficult as some banks were not interested and our Spanish was non-existent at the time. We ended up with La Caixa, who have turned out to be excellent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Roland_O said:


> You have to get a tax number off the Spanish authorities (called NIE), you can do this outside the country.
> 
> We then just walked into banks in Spain asking for a bank account. If you apply for a non- resident account you do not need a residency certificate. It was a bit difficult as some banks were not interested and our Spanish was non-existent at the time. We ended up with La Caixa, who have turned out to be excellent.
> 
> ...


you mean as a tourist I can get an NIE?


----------



## sorano (Aug 11, 2021)

I have been looking at this too. I'm wondering if I am eligible to apply for this? My parents sold one of their homes 2 years ago and gave me 100k euros worth. Thats just been sitting in my bank account. Can I show that amount to get the visa?


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

sorano said:


> I have been looking at this too. I'm wondering if I am eligible to apply for this? My parents sold one of their homes 2 years ago and gave me 100k euros worth. Thats just been sitting in my bank account. Can I show that amount to get the visa?


I read that the LA consulate asks for tax returns. Im not sure if you have to file tax returns for money thats gifted to you? My local consultate just wanted the bank statements stamped and certififed by my bank.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

pengola said:


> you mean as a tourist I can get an NIE?


Yes. It’s just an ID number. It doesn’t give you any rights or anything, it’s just means that a file is opened in your name somewhere in the bowls of the Spanish admin machine.

It’s available to any human who is not Spanish.

People on line will get you one for a small fee, or you can do it yourself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roland_O said:


> Yes. It’s just an ID number. It doesn’t give you any rights or anything, it’s just means that a file is opened in your name somewhere in the bowls of the Spanish admin machine.
> 
> It’s available to any human who is not Spanish.
> 
> ...


You do need to give a reason for needing it though.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

pengola said:


> Should I not tell the embassy I want to use that visa to come as a long term tourist? I'm planning to live a year in spain and travel around and relax then decide if i want to stay more than a year and renew it. Is that not what I should be telling the embassy? Or is that visa only for people who want to live permanently long term?


If you read the link I gave it quite clearly states you have to give a reason for the visa. It also sates that you MUST apply for residency before within ONE MONTH of arrival as this is a condition of the visa.
So you may not be able to use the NLV to get here.
But unless you ask the proper authorities you wont know.
All we can do here is advise, none of us are consulate staff and what happened with us may not happen with you.

Text from the link.

*The visa, if granted, is valid for 90 days so it must be presented at the Oficina de Extranjería (Immigration Office) or “Comisaría de Policía, Departamento de Extranjería” during the first month from the date of arrival in Spain to apply for your residency card which will replace your visa once in Spain. *

Or for you it would be easier and cheaper just to apply for a Schengen visa which will allow you to tour around and even visa other countries in the EU. BUT you will need a return ticket and an itinerary.
You also only have to show bank statements for the past 3 months as well.

Read through my links all you need to know is there.


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Barriej said:


> If you read the link I gave it quite clearly states you have to give a reason for the visa. It also sates that you MUST apply for residency before within ONE MONTH of arrival as this is a condition of the visa.
> So you may not be able to use the NLV to get here.
> But unless you ask the proper authorities you wont know.
> All we can do here is advise, none of us are consulate staff and what happened with us may not happen with you.
> ...


I dont need a schengen visa. I can actually stay in schegen area for over 90 days. But i do want to stay in spain for at least a year with madrid as my hub and travel around spaon. thats what i mean when i say i want to come to spain as a long term SPANISH tourist.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

pengola said:


> I dont need a schengen visa. I can actually stay in schegen area for over 90 days. But i do want to stay in spain for at least a year with madrid as my hub and travel around spaon. thats what i mean when i say i want to come to spain as a long term SPANISH tourist.


Im not going to argue, so you have an EU country passport then?

Because there aint no way anyone can legally stay more than 90 days unless you have one.

LINK.








Brits Overstaying EU's 90/180 Days Rule to Face Penalties - SchengenVisaInfo.com


United Kingdom nationals travelling to the European Union and Schengen Area Member States are already going through a lot of changes, including additional checks at ports of entry, and even entry restrictions which have been imposed on third countries amid COVID-19. Frequent travellers to the...



www.schengenvisainfo.com





This is for us Brits who are now like the rest of the world and have to comply with the law.

Long term tourist = Schengen visa its was clearly in my other post.
Or live here permanently = NLV

your choice..


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

Barriej said:


> Im not going to argue, so you have an EU country passport then?
> 
> Because there aint no way anyone can legally stay more than 90 days unless you have one.
> 
> ...


I can't legally stay in SPAIN for 90 days. But I can hop between a number of schengen countries for 90 days in each country so long as those countries are on the list which have bilateral visa waivers. Already confirmed this with the embassies. 

However I want to actually spend a year in spain which is why I am looking for the NLV. I dont need a schengen visa to enter spain for 90 days. According to my embassy it seems there's only 3 options for me: Student, NLV, or work and resisdancy visa. But I dont intend to work at all while in spain so its the NLV for me.


----------



## pengola (Aug 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You do need to give a reason for needing it though.


What reason did you give if you don't mind me asking? Could I just simply tell them directly that i want to transfer money to show proof of funds for the NLV?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pengola said:


> What reason did you give if you don't mind me asking? Could I just simply tell them directly that i want to transfer money to show proof of funds for the NLV?


I can't remember - it was nearly 18 years ago! To open a bank acount probably.


The funds for a NLV don't need to be in Spain though. They don't expect you to have a NIE, either. They will issue one if your application is successful.


----------

